# Spell Checker



## Yard Ape (8 Mar 2001)

So when can we expect the spell checker to return again?

 Yard Ape


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Mar 2001)

I know I said around now previously, but the spellchecker won‘t be available until the War Diary software is out of Beta (according to the vendor).

I originally understood the beta period to be over at the end of February, but that appears not to be the case. So far, no official word on when the beta will be over, but I will keep you posted.

Sorry for the delay (and the spelling misakes in the interim).


----------



## Yard Ape (9 Mar 2001)

What is Beta?

 Yard Ape


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Mar 2001)

Sorry, I‘m speaking in techie terms... Basically, Beta means that it‘s not quite ready for general use, and that it may not be fully featured or may have bugs.

The "official" definition is below.

*Beta*



> Used in software publishing, the name given to a pre-release version of a software product. This Beta version is used for testing purposes, is often problematic and thus only available to specific users who are encouraged to provide feedback for improvement. Beta versions are commonly found on company websites and can be downloaded. Many include expiration dates to eliminate proliferation of flawed software.



Cheers


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Mar 2001)

Just got word, the final product is coming out this Friday. Assuming it has the spell checker (and I believe it does) then we should see that in place by Monday at the latest.

Cheers


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Mar 2001)

Quick note: Although we are now using the "final" version 6.0 of the War Diary software, the spelling checker has not been added. The vendor promises this within a week or so.

Cheers


----------



## McG (21 Jun 2001)

:boring: 

 Is this feature still to be expected?     

 . . . not that I evr neede hellp whith speling


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Jun 2001)

Promises promises...

As you can tell, the vendor didn‘t keep their promise. Further, they‘ve stopped mentioning the spellchecker all together. I can only take this as a bad sign...

If I hear anything, I‘ll let you know. In the mean time, let the typo‘s flow...

Thanks


----------



## Yard Ape (6 Jun 2004)

Here's to Mike.
For always keeping his promises.

We salute you.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Jun 2004)

Hahahah, yeah, it only took 3 years! Good thing there's no electing me out of office, or I'd never get anything done!


----------

